# log cabin dilemma



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

you can decorate it with nice wood color close to the wooden wall get the table bed and tiny sitting are for your room. And keeping in mind you are a teenager that means that you should use bright colors for your room. Colors like bright pink yellows and orange prints will do good. try checking out teen ager bedroom decorating site like jc penny's and pbteen to get what you like for your room.

Dana


----------



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)

*I think I would do a homemade canopy*

type of covering up the slant wall. It might fall over the bed so cool. 

Take an old sheet, gather it and staple or tape to the wall and play around with it to see if it works.

P.S. You didn't name some of your favorite colors so we could give you some paint ideas.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Dana11 said:


> you can decorate it with nice wood color close to the wooden wall get the table bed and tiny sitting are for your room. *And keeping in mind you are a teenager that means that you should use bright colors for your room.* Colors like bright pink yellows and orange prints will do good. try checking out teen ager bedroom decorating site like jc penny's and pbteen to get what you like for your room.
> 
> Dana


Or black.......... Just kidding.

How about something like this? You could use that low area like the top photo... It's a Futon. (Of course the furnishings don't have to be old fashioned like these... they are just examples for ideas on using the space.)


----------

